# DW at Waxstock



## WHIZZER

Yes we will be there of Course !!! 

We have the DW Showdown -- Good luck to those involved 

We should have LED LENSERS on sale - selection of Merchandise 

AND 
We will have Our Waxstock edition limited run WAX ( these become collectable so make sure you get there early) 

Like Last year we will try and get some Freebies for everyone as well 

Looking forward to seeing you all there 

:thumb:


----------



## JMorty

Might print my and my mrs username and avatar out and have them as badges 
Really looking forward to it


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to SaxonBrands


----------



## WHIZZER

Ledlenser we will be taking are K2auto ,K3 ,P2,P4, P3, F1 and F1R - These will all have a special show price 

We will have DW4 Wax on the stand as well ( LIMITED RUN !!!) 

Hopefully we will have some DW merchandise - including stickers amongst others 

We should be running a couple of competitions as well - so keep your eyes peeled for more news on this


----------



## Jonnybbad

gutted won't be attending this year will the wax be available after whizzer


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jonny I should be going mate so if you need me to pick it up I will  I'm sure I did this for you a couple of years ago


----------



## Brian1612

Anyone in attendance able to buy and post me a DW wax please?


----------



## muzzer

After clearing the decks to go, things have happened that have changed my view regarding cars at the minute so i don't think i will be there. 

Maybe another year


----------



## Hufty

Not booked tickets yet but planning on dragging Mrs along.


----------



## chongo

Hufty said:


> Not booked tickets yet but planning on dragging Mrs along.


Same here bud see you there:thumb: just going to pay at the door this year.


----------



## WHIZZER

Jonnybbad said:


> gutted won't be attending this year will the wax be available after whizzer


There might be a few left normally some - I could keep one back for you



Alfieharley1 said:


> Jonny I should be going mate so if you need me to pick it up I will  I'm sure I did this for you a couple of years ago


that's a option for him



Brian1612 said:


> Anyone in attendance able to buy and post me a DW wax please?


Brian I can keep a pot back for you if nobody can get you a pot on the day



muzzer said:


> After clearing the decks to go, things have happened that have changed my view regarding cars at the minute so i don't think i will be there.
> 
> Maybe another year


OI OI get yourself their man !!!! don't have to love cars ;-) just come for the banter with the DW crew 



Hufty said:


> Not booked tickets yet but planning on dragging Mrs along.


come along



chongo said:


> Same here bud see you there:thumb: just going to pay at the door this year.


Ill expect you to come now !


----------



## Jue

Brian1612 said:


> Anyone in attendance able to buy and post me a DW wax please?


I am going (first time) & dragging the misses along (not sure if this is a good idea yet ) & would be happy to get you a pot & post it :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Something New for Waxstock -

Iphone Cases ( 6,6s and 7)





































Will be priced at £15.00 (25% off RRP) (inc delivery)

http://bit.ly/iphonecasedw

We will have these at Waxstock ....

Our innovative new case allows you to view and interact with your iPhone 7, 6s and 6 with the case closed.

The Touch Folio's advanced translucent front flap looks like an ordinary Folio case but comes to life as your device screen turns on. Our soft touch rear shell fits your iPhone perfectly and has been designed to fit perfectly in the palm of your hand.

Detailing World special edition cases are available in a limited number.


----------



## WHIZZER

MAKE sure you pop in Detailingworld will have a couple of Great chances to Win some products .... 


You can Win prizes from Valet Pro 

and

WE HAVE 4 Sampler kits of Zymol Quadra to win - 


Thanks to Valet pro and Zymol for Quadra


----------



## chongo

WHIZZER said:


> MAKE sure you pop in Detailingworld will have a couple of Great chances to Win some products ....
> 
> You can Win prizes from Valet Pro
> 
> and
> 
> WE HAVE 4 Sampler kits of Zymol Quadra to win -
> 
> Thanks to Valet pro and Zymol for Quadra


I'll be the first one there WHIZZER


----------



## Jue

Brian1612 said:


> Anyone in attendance able to buy and post me a DW wax please?


Hi Brian, did you sort with Whizzer to keep you a pot or would you like it collected & sent to you ?


----------



## muzzer

As it is now almost Sunday, have a good time everyone


----------



## DLGWRX02

Was really looking forward to this, but doing my back in last weekend has made me house bound and unable to travel. Hope you guys have a cracking time, hey ho 3rd time lucky next year. 

Just make sure there's loads of pictures for me and others to drool over!


----------



## Jue

DLGWRX02 said:


> Was really looking forward to this, but doing my back in last weekend has made me house bound and unable to travel. Hope you guys have a cracking time, hey ho 3rd time lucky next year.
> 
> Just make sure there's loads of pictures for me and others to drool over!


Not good about your back, 
But just think of the money you will save :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Due to work and family commitments I hadn't washed my car in over a month. I got home to see my neighbour suffer a failure of his demon shine bottle that he had on his hose (it went horribly wrong and he got soaked!). I got my kit out, helped him wash his car and then washed mine. I've really missed cleaning my car and making time for myself. I'm so pumped for waxstock tomorrow. looking forward to the DW stand.


----------



## JMorty

We're getting ready now, can't wait!


----------



## JMorty

Good to see you today WHIZZER! :thumb:

Not a bad haul:


----------

